# Star Trek Strange New Worlds... 1. Folge gesehen und ich bin Sold. :)



## twinbeat (7. Mai 2022)

Ich habe gerade die 1. Folge von Strange New Worlds gesehen und bin hin und weg.
Das ganze atmet Star Trek Classic und ist so erfrischend anders als Picard oder Disovery.
Auch hier werden zwar tiefgreifende Themen aufgegriffen (Leben und Tot) aber nicht so penetrant wie in den anderen beiden Serien wo ich oft denke das man es maßlos übertreibt um möglichst "tiefgründig" zu erscheinen.
Hier ist wieder das wunderbare 1 Folge 1 Problem 1 Wunder 1 Lösung was ich so lange vermisst habe.

Ich hoffe nur das die "Star Trek Community" nicht auch diese Serie so lange bis ins Detail auseinandernimmt und mit geradezu fanatischem Eifer versucht sich gegenseitig zu überbieten was oder wer ************************ ist bis auch hier die Lichter wieder vorzeitig ausgehen.

Diese Community hat es bei Enterprise geschafft sodass nach 4 Staffeln Schluss war. Obwohl diese Serie - trotz des seltsamen Temporal Wars - auch viel von dem Charme von Classic hatte und tolle Charaktere. Ich habe nie verstanden wieso Enterprise so verhasst war... nachdem die Serie sich nach ein paar Folgen gefunden hat war sie richtig gut.

Und nun ist die Community mit Feuereifer dabei auch Discovery und Picard zu begraben. Beide haben ihre Probleme und gerade Picard hat auch mich eher enttäuscht. Aber beide haben auch ihre Momente.

Mir gehen gerade die YouTube-Reviewer ein bisschen auf die Nerven. Oft habe ich das Gefühl das Dinge an den Haaren herbeigezogen werden damit man einen negativen Review machen kann. Weil machen wir uns mal ehrlich... auf YouTube läuft Kritik am besten und bringt die meisten Klicks... und damit Kohle.

Ich hoffe die Community hält sich bei Strange New Worlds zurück. Aber vielleicht - nur vielleicht - bin ich ja nicht der einzige der SNW einfach wundervoll findet und die Serie wird für Star Trek was The Mandalorian für Star Wars war.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

Schon wieder einen Streaming Dienst abonnieren um gucken zu können?
Keine Lust.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2022)

Du bist also verkauft, schade das man dich nicht mehr kaufen kann, gut zu wissen


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2022)

Wo läuft Strange New Worlds denn?


----------

